# [Steam series] Blake Valador.



## Duality Jack (Apr 8, 2010)

*Name: Blake Valdor*
*Age:* 24
*Sex:* Male
*Species: Human (-w- elf like phisical traits)
Height: *6â€5*
Weight:* 210 pounds

*Appearance: *
Elvin styled ears, Brass work wings grafted to his back (Fully  functional ) *
- Skin: *Moderately tanned- *Markings: Scar on left cheek 
** - Eye color: *Blue-green*

Behavior and Personality: *Cocky yet sometimes seems dazed when put on the spot, tends to take unneeded risks without even thinking of the safe ways to do things (why take the stairs I have wings, shoot your way threw the front instead of sneaking in back etc.) Has a thousand mile stare at times, tends to ponder a bit much, and tends to not keep his focus on one person for long despite wanting to settle down a bit.
*
Skills: *Flight, Gunslinging, Clockwork *
Weaknesses: B*ooze. Women (mainly the crew)
*Likes: *A good payday, The crew, Flight and a good pub night
*Dislikes: *Doing nothing.  
. 
*History: *Part of a rag tag crew of a steam punk airship, and was born in a small community of clockwork crafters before the civil war, once it broke out he volunteered for the â€œAviator coreâ€ and was subjected to the painful wing grafting procedure that allowed him to provide air support and do boarding actions during the war.  After the war ended in mutual collapse of both sides he signed on with Penny Arc and Sushi to repair and travel on the Airship they now own. 



*Clothing/Personal Style: *
Aviator goggles a Sturdy vest and Cargoes. Belts with revolvers slung about, Seldom without tools and such

*Picture: * 
*





*http://www.furaffinity.net/view/3823922

* Goal: *Make due*
Profession: *Privateer*
Personal quote: *â€œWhy not. Not like we got anything better to do.â€*
Theme song: *The human stain - Kamelot
[yt]4n3LobCY5HE[/yt]


* Friends: *Sushi, Penny Arc and others (to be added)*
Relations: *Complicated situations are abound*
Enemies: *No one specific
*Significant other: *Somewhat with the crew*
Orientation: *_Heterosexual


_


----------



## Browder (Apr 8, 2010)

This character sheet is very unreadable. Typos abound. That said good luck.

Oh and one more thing...



The Drunken Ace said:


> *Orientation: HETEROSEXUAL*



Lol. I love how you felt like you needed to bold that.


----------



## Duality Jack (Apr 8, 2010)

Better? I posted this while drunk so heh fixed now.


----------



## Browder (Apr 8, 2010)

The Drunken Ace said:


> Better? I posted this while drunk so heh fixed now.



Much. Although you misspelled 'Elven'. 

Seems kinda like your typical hot blooded shonen manga character personality type. Plus wings are a bit...excessive when you have elf ears. Whatever it's your character, and I don't know the setting.

Also I love how heterosexual is STILL emphasized.


----------



## Duality Jack (Apr 8, 2010)

Browder said:


> Much. Although you misspelled 'Elven'.
> 
> Seems kinda like your typical hot blooded shonen manga character personality type. Plus wings are a bit...excessive when you have elf ears. Whatever it's your character, and I don't know the setting.
> 
> Also I love how heterosexual is STILL emphasized.


 Its kinda made to fill a stereotypical niche role so its expected really,  in a  steam punk series of brutally self aware parody and dramatics,  

So I am shooting for typical manga dude.


And how could he not be heterosexual he is the only dude in a 3 person crew... and that was not my idea.


----------



## Duality Jack (May 14, 2010)

I updated most of the info and more is to come soon.


----------

